# ignition coil replacement



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 3 bad ignition coils...i replaced those 3 but still encounter the same problem should I just replace em all and get new plugs?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

How did you determine that they were bad?


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

I took it to the local pontiac dealership and they hooked it up


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

is there an easy way to check if there faulty


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have a problem other than coils. I'd get my money back for those and put the old ones back on.


----------

